# Piper's Pee Problem!! Help!



## carissacamp (Jun 16, 2012)

Our 2yr old Piper was the best dog, until about 2 weeks ago. She has been peeing all over the house! She was completely trained and had a wonderful personality but lately she has peed on our bed, she pees if you raise your voice, she pees if you pick her up.....I am so confused. She is acting really sheepish and not herself too....the more she pees, the more she senses our frustration, the more she pees!! Its so upsetting. Anyone have experience or advice? I knew cockapoos sometimes piddled, but this is terribleII Could it be a UTI? It seems like submissive peeing but I don't know why she is doing it all of the sudden. At a loss.....
carissa


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I would have her checked out by the vet to rule out medical issues. If nothing like a UTI than start from the beginning with housebreaking. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Definitely get her to a vet, something is up. In the meantime please don't discipline, punish or make her feel guilty for this. Let us know what happens please.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I would definitely get a urine sample and take it and her to the vet.

Also think carefully about whether there have been any changes in your home life that may have frightened her...

When she pees on your bed is she jumping up to pee or leaking when she is sleeping on your bed?

While you are finding out whether there is a physiological reason for her peeing I would maybe limit the areas of the house that she has access to, take her out frequently on short lead walks and make sure that you clean any accidents with a product that is designed specifically for clearing up after pets.
Above all else don't shout at her or get cross with her - it will definitely make any problem worse.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

VET VISIT for sure!!! Take a urine sample . . . something sounds wrong


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Agree with everything others have said. Good luck in finding and curing the cause!


----------



## carissacamp (Jun 16, 2012)

*Piper*

Thank you for all your advice. 

I Took Piper to the vet. I could not for the life of me get a pee sample from her, but the vet doesn't think it's a uti. He thinks it might be a sphichter issue. He put her on a medication to try. If that doesn't work, he wants to do an ultrasound for $200!

I have a feeling something has happened that has made her more nervous or scared. She isn't acting herself. She is much more timid than usual. It's weird, but it seems to be ever since she came home from her last grooming - which could just be a coincidence - but something is up.

She only pees if she is excited or nervous, but she semes excited and nervous alot lately for an unknown reason. Sometimes when she was a puppy this would happen once in awhile, but it has returned much much worse than it has ever been before. 

She never pees while laying or sleeping...

I miss my happy pee-free dog!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

When Rufus was a pup we met a woman whose dog had been traumatized by a groomer and what you describe is the eerily similar. Her dog recovered with much TLC but needless to say she drove a long distance to go to the very best, most gentle groomer in town after that.

Odd that your vet did not get a urine sample or show you how to get one before starting on the continence meds.  Poor Piper, please give her an extra long gentle cuddle from Rufus and I.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If she is not peeing whilst laying or sleeping that does sound more like either a UTI meaning she needs to go more often or a behavioural problem to me.

If she seems more worried I would be backing off totally and letting her dictate what she wants to do, let her come to you rather than picking her up, if she likes a crate give her one so she has a space she can retreat to and generally try to let things be calm and unflustered. Let her out frequently - or leave the door open if you can while it is safe and ignore any accidents totally, clean them up while she is not even watching and if you see her weeing just ignore that too - if she is worried any extra pressure will make her worse not better.

Restrict access to bedrooms so you restrict the places she can wee and see how she goes with that.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Was this a new groomer you went to? If not, maybe you could ask the groomer if anything untoward occurred whilst she was there. If a new groomer it might be worth spying on her to see how she handles the dogs. Poor little Piper. Sounds like she needs a lot of TLC and some confidence boosting. Treat her like a puppy again and give her lots of praise and encouragement!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

With regard to the urine sample, my poo Tilly had a suspected UTI a couple of weeks ago. I took her out on her lead with a small, shallow Tupperware box and watched her like a hawk! As soon as she started to squat, I slid the box between her back legs and hey presto! 

Have you tried getting her to drink more? Sometimes that can help flush things through. Tilly loves milk, so I put the tiniest splash in her food bowl and then top it up with a little more water, so I know she is drinking plenty.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor piper, thanks for the update.
I always have a home groomer - that way I feel in control, I can comfort my dogs. And give them a 5 minute break in their garden if they become restless.
I once left them at a grooming parlour for a wash and minimum trim..... When I went to pick them up, I could hear Ralph crying from half way down the street. 
That's a good suggestion from Lottie, to make their water slightly more exciting!
And I'm sure you it's be exasperated after going through toilet trainng and your back to square one, I am no expert - but not stressing when she's had an accident, just correct her by putting her outside, and loads of praise and treats for outside wee's!!
I hope the problem gets solved soon x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

How old is your puppy?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Has she been checked for crystals or stones? My Molly had one and she ended up passing it but if not she would of needed surgery. I would definitely do the ultrasound or an x-ray that is how we found out Molly had one. Our ultrasound costs us 700 dollars!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

If this started after the groomers, I would really talk to the groomer. If something did happen, then maybe you and the groomer to figure it out. Then find a solution, also like some have said maybe an home groomer would be better.

Hopefully you get it solved.


----------



## carissacamp (Jun 16, 2012)

Piper is 2 and doing so much better....in fact she only pees when my husband approaches her now. She seems so much happier, although still more timid than normal. I'm not a vet, but I don't think its a weak sphincter, my gut tells me its behavioural. We are using the meds as instructed, but when she recovers fully, I am going to wean her off them and see how she does. In the meantime, lots of walks, cuddles and love. Thank you all so much for helping!!! PS. Does anyone groom their own dogs? I think I'd like to learn, but I would need some advice! I'm definitely going to talk to the groomer if she has to go again. Thank you for all your help and concern....so nice to have support.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've started grooming them because I couldn't see paying $50-$70 each and still not getting the groom I asked for. Now it's still not perfect but good enough. Donna grooms hers and her poos look much better than mine. I am lucky that their coloring, coat texture, and just really beautiful "born structure" keeps them looking adorable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

